# Nice Shelby



## Jay81 (Jan 17, 2018)

At first glance this looked to be restored, but after looking closely at the pics I think it may be very nice original paint. Anyhow, as an added bonus it comes with a fairly rare set of Schwinn Panther dual headlights.
Paint is a little boogered up on the headlight and front fender from leaking batteries but otherwise looks nice. BIN $800 local pickup or make your own shipping arrangements.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=282812369920


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 17, 2018)

Love those Americolor Shelbys!


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 17, 2018)

SOLD!!!!!


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 17, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> SOLD!!!!!




UNREAL bike and buy...

anyone on here get that beauty????


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 19, 2018)

Wow................Very clean.


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 19, 2018)

Tammy and I are pretty excited we have this boy coming our way, ships out Monday.Great parade bike for sure, may even get him in the Shelby day parade.


----------



## stoney (Jan 19, 2018)

jungleterry said:


> Tammy and I are pretty excited we have this boy coming our way, ships out Monday.Great parade bike for sure, may even get him in the Shelby day parade.




Nice buy, do you know if the Schwinn twin lights are metal or plastic?


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Jan 19, 2018)

stoney said:


> Nice buy, do you know if the Schwinn twin lights are metal or plastic?




Those are metal. The tabs hanging down in the front are the giveaway. They hold the lenses in place, on the plastic versions the lenses are held by small screws and thus no tabs. Beautiful Shelby...congrats!!!


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 20, 2018)

Dual lights are metal and not correct for this one so a friend of mine wants them asap .Hope it's as nice as it looks . Thought it was  re paint to but it's the real deal .Always thought this where so cool . Grest parade bike Red white and blue .


----------

